# Leaps & Bounds & Setbacks



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well things have been up & down with our field work -- up for the dogs, down for me.
Fisher has been doing very very well on blinds and we are running some whoppers. We found a new training field in Ocala and we have regularly run 200+ yrd blinds. We are working out kinks and I feel really communicating well. We are doing triples regularly now but still in the building phase. He does not look out with confidence yet on that 3rd bird. He went through this when really learning doubles so I feel it will come with more repetition. I am finally ordering a winger, a Gunners Up with TT electronics, so myself and my two training buddies can do triples when we train together. 
Slater is doing AWESOME. I am so pleased with this little guy. He has so much go. He is doing the big boy marks as singles and we are starting on baby doubles. We've got through FTP, baseball casting and now just starting to stop on whistle to the pile without aid of the check cord. We've done two sessions of shorebreaking and little feller's got the message on that one. 
The setback came with me -- 2 weeks ago I was training with Slater, I tossed a fun bumper about 30 feet away and he dashed after it.....with all 25 feet of his check cord wrapped around my ankle. It took about 2 seconds for it to feed out around my leg and gave me a 2nd degree rope burn about 2/3 of the way around my ankle and 1/2" thick, about 3/16" dug into my leg. Holy guacamole. By that night my ankle had swollen up like a sprained ankle and I could hardly walk. Went to the doctor 2 days later and got antibiotics and silver sulfadiazine cream for the burn. Well things were hunky dory for the next week or so, slowly getting better although pretty painful and definitely not up to speed. This past Wednesday I went to my field trainer for the day then when I got home that afternoon I mowed the lawn. Overkill. By that night I had developed a crazy ass rash on my foot and moving up my leg, by Friday it was all over my body and hurt like hell. Another trip to the doctor and they announced that I am allergic to sulfa meds -- never taken them so I had no idea!!! They gave me a shot in my butt of steroids (like my butt needs 'roids) and put me on prednisone...next day it was worse so another shot and more pred and by last night things were much better. Today even better but I am staying in the great indoors as the heat outside is really bothering me. 
So I'm hoping by tomorrow I'll feel like getting out there and training some but take the lesson from me and please be very careful with a check cord!!!!
In other news I did my entries to the GRCA national today, still working out finances on that one but looking forward to it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I do hope you get better soon.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

OUCH!!! 

I'm glad other things are going well. But Ouch.

Long lines are almost more work than they're worth. I'm terrified of mine after hearing too many stories like yours (...though...the allergies are a first!).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OUCH! So sorry to hear about your leg & reaction to meds. That sounds really bad! Hopefully you are on the mend now.

Sounds like the dogs are doing great! 200 yard blinds, whew! Nice!

See ya at the National!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sounds like you've had a rough time! Hope it's all good from here on out!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ouchhhh! Poor you! Hope you're back on your feet again soon.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yowch! I guess the good news is that the rope burn is a reflection of how driven your boy is!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like your boys are doing great (I also have to admit I'm pleased that I read your whole post and KNEW WHAT IT ALL MEANT!). I'd love to watch Fisher run the triples, I think that's so amazing. Seems like we will never get to that point. Slater sounds fantastic for such a young punk!
Poor you, ouch. I'm allergic to sulfa drugs, too. Rather common allergy. Hope you get better FAST!


----------

